

SecretSync — Client-side encryption for Dropbox - unicornporn
http://getsecretsync.com/ss/

======
benatkin
Is it OK to have a blatantly false slogan?

~~~
dorian-graph
I noticed that too and was heavily discouraged from reading any further . .

------
tectonic
I just keep a TrueCrypt volume in Dropbox. I can read it on Mac, Windows, or
Linux and it's secure. I use this for taxes and stuff, and don't encrypt non-
sensitive stuff so that I get more granular versioning.

~~~
benatkin
With TrueCrypt you can actually unmount it and make it inaccessible even to
people who have physical access to the machine. I don't see any instructions
on how to do this with SecretSync, even in their FAQ, but from their
documentation it appears this would need to be done:

1) Open the app and click _Stop sync_

2) Delete the SecretSync folder (make sure it's really deleted and isn't in
the Trash or Recycle Bin)

<http://getsecretsync.com/ss/getstarted/#stopstart>

------
MartinMond
I use encFS (+ iconv fuse fs for Mac's different umlaut handling) and it works
pretty well. I'd have hoped someone wrote a cool frontend to encFS + Dropbox
(+ iconv fuse fs on mac)

------
SamReidHughes
Note that this is probably (not that I've read any details on the
implementation) not sufficient to hide the fact that you have known
copyrighted files in your SecretSynced DropBox storage.

------
JoachimSchipper
Note that this uses a password known to SecretSync (but not Dropbox) by
default (see the FAQ); to be fair, you can use a private password, but...

------
Zuhaib
Or use a service that has client side encryption built in like Oxygen Cloud
(disclaimer I work for them)

------
eps
<http://boxcryptor.com> is another option.

